# Where Was Bear??? (With SnowView)



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2011)

"Thank You" to so many of you who were worried about me, but my MIA Status was mainly due to a lack of Volts, Amps, Watts, and internet service at the Bear Den.
It started snowing at 7:30 AM, last Saturday. 
At 11:30 AM, we already had 6" on the ground, and our electric had just gone out.
By 4 PM we had 12" of snow, and it kept coming until 12:30 AM, when the total on the ground here added up to 18" of a very heavy wet snow.

I was snow-blowing from 1:00 AM until 4:30 AM to get my areas cleaned up.

I could only go half way down my Son's driveway, because there was a 50,000 Volt electric cable down across his main driveway. He plowed the other end, and the secondary part of his driveway too, so he could get out, by-passing that cable.

Most of the leaves are still on the trees around here, and that is the reason everyone suffered so much damage. Trees are down all over the place in the area, and we just got our electric back last night, after nearly 6 days.

It took 4 days for the plows to get to my house, and 5 days for the electric company to show up in this area.

Although it was A PITA, we survived, and had a little fun here & there along the way.

Used my Weber "Q" a few times, and even made a few things on my woodstove (First time!).

I think I used about $40 worth of gas in the generator.

I replied to most PMs & emails I got from you guys, and I will get to the rest real soon.

Thanks to so many of you for your concern!!!    And I missed you all too !!!


Below are a few pics for your pleasure---LOL----Especially you Florida guys who miss out on all the white fun!!



Bear

We kept warm!!!








Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!







Hard on my trees!!!







Our mailboxes are under the fallen trees:







My road looking North, beyond the area I cleaned up (looked like this for 4 days):







Same day---My road looking South beyond my driveway entrance---- Nice Tunnel, huh??







Hmmmmm, what's cooking???







Cream Chip Beef on Toast !!!!







Plated up for Bear's first helping:







How 'bout some eggs????







Fini


----------



## alaskanbear (Nov 4, 2011)

Sure you not here in Alaska wiff me???

LOL
RICH


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 4, 2011)

Great photo's Bear!

Glad your back, Buddy!


----------



## shooter1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, great pictures Bear. They make me so glad I live in Florida. I really hate the cold and 6 days without power would have me climbing the walls. I have a generator in case we have any bad storms or hurricanes but I have never had to endure anything longer than 6-8 hours without power. It's funny, you normally don't think about it but when you lose power you forget just how many things it affects. Always good to be prepared. Glad you and your family are safe.


----------



## jak757 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow....sorry to hear that Bear.  Glad you got by okay -- you have the tools and skills for it.  Great pictures....looks like what we'll have to soon here in North East Ohio.....


----------



## chef willie (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmmm, mystery solved. Thought the Bear had gone into hibernation for the winter. Glad you're OK,,,,,,being born & raised in NYC I've been through my share of snow and can't say I miss it...lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> Sure you not here in Alaska wiff me???
> 
> LOL
> RICH


Thanks Rich !!!

I'm sure you'll blow right by us in footage soon.

Bear




SmokinAl said:


> Great photo's Bear!
> 
> Glad your back, Buddy!


Thank You Al !!

Bear




Shooter1 said:


> Wow, great pictures Bear. They make me so glad I live in Florida. I really hate the cold and 6 days without power would have me climbing the walls. I have a generator in case we have any bad storms or hurricanes but I have never had to endure anything longer than 6-8 hours without power. It's funny, you normally don't think about it but when you lose power you forget just how many things it affects. Always good to be prepared. Glad you and your family are safe.


Thanks Shooter!

The best words I can think of for these Nor'Easters--------"Serious PITA !!!"

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 4, 2011)

WOW looks like you got buried pretty good!!!


----------



## michael ark (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like you got hammered 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.That's a breakfast fit for a king.So you got to go indoor camping.


----------



## roller (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Buddy I had no idea you were in that mess but I was wondering where you were. Glad to see everything is ok...Take care...


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for taking the hit for us Bear, them sort of storms usually track a little higher and dump on us. It's really nice to be off the grid for a bit, but after a day or so it gets old. glad ya got through it. Dan


----------



## squirrel (Nov 4, 2011)

Yay! I kinda thought that might be what was going on. Pictures are great Papa Bear. Glad you survived it. The wood burning stove is just beautiful as is your cabin. Hugs me brutha! Stay warm!


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Bear,

I was wondering where you had been, I thought the storm might have knocked out your power.

Really???  ummm..., you were out at 1:30 in the morning (I can't type that word, it locks up the 'puter), why couldn't it wait for the daytime?

I read you post until I came to the part about the pics, then I clicked on the scroll, closed my eyes and moved it to the bottom of the page, started reading from the last post up, that's some fine looking grub, what's that behind the stove, you got a picture of green grass, ......so you don't forget what it looks like.  LOL

Glad to see your back, ahhh...., stay warm!!!

Gene


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad to see you back up and running


----------



## venture (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful pics!

Country boys can survive!

Green grass?  Hmmmm?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shtrdave (Nov 4, 2011)

18" that is what we usually get around here, only got about 8" here started around 6:30 am on Saturday.

No pictures, it is just something I am used to so figured why take pictures, I will be seeing it almost everyday very shortly.

The snow outside looking out your windows with the fire burning, just gives you a warm toasty feeling.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice lookin wood stove Bear!  I like the antler outlet covers too!!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 4, 2011)

Man, too soon.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I was raised in Texas and was used to seeing snow fall and melt immediately
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,I would imagine how it would be to actually get snow on the ground , then I moved to oihO with Trish and found I hate Snow






.

Goes to show you, be careful what you wish for......

just sayin'...

Good to hear from you Bear,gladyou're OK
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stan   aka   oldschool


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome photo's, I love the cooking setup there.


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 4, 2011)

I feel bad cuz I'm still wearing shorts, t-shirts and flip flops here in cali. glad you're back.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 5, 2011)

Precisely why we moved from Northern NY (50 mi above Dan McG) to Fort Worth, Texas - lived in that for 46 years, went through the Blizzards of '63 and '77 (over 15 feet of snow dumped in 24-48 hours), in '77 had my 1 stall garage buried overnight!  I feel your pain, bro' Bear, believe me!  After my back operations I couldn't deal with the snow any more, couldn't even snow-blow, we had to move, it was the best thing we ever did.Glad you're ok!  When you've been born and raised in it you just take it for granted that is the way life is; you spend the spring un-doing winter stuff (storm windows, hay around the foundation, putting air conditioner in, fixing the roof from ice dams, etc.), fall packing up for the next winter (putting storm windows back on, taking out the air conditioner, buying fresh hay bales, re-stringing FrostTex II on the roof and wrapping pipes, etc.) and your two weeks of summer going on a vacation that you take in Fla. or Tx. and wonder, "Gee, isn't it boring here being the same weather all the time?"  LOL!














These were in the Blizzard of 2004 if i remember, my sister sent them to me from Oswego NY, about halfway between me and Dan McG a little to the west, right in the snowbelt area.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 5, 2011)

Gee Bear, am sorry to hear about the snow storm and power outages. 

Glad to hear you are okay though. 

Lol, I ain't seen 18" of snow since Apr. of 85. '93 and '96 were pretty heavy 

with snow but still nothing like that.

Just glad to have ya back!!!

Mike


----------



## alelover (Nov 5, 2011)

Glad you survived Bear. Looks like it was tough up there. My sister lives in CT. They got wacked pretty good too. That's one reason I headed south many years ago.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2011)

JAK757 said:


> Wow....sorry to hear that Bear.  Glad you got by okay -- you have the tools and skills for it.  Great pictures....looks like what we'll have to soon here in North East Ohio.....


Thanks John!!

We're used to snow here, but never this early, with this much tree damage.

Bear




Chef Willie said:


> Hmmm, mystery solved. Thought the Bear had gone into hibernation for the winter. Glad you're OK,,,,,,being born & raised in NYC I've been through my share of snow and can't say I miss it...lol.


Thanks Willie!!

Now I keep watching the trees that are still standing, hoping the rest of the leaves will fall the Heck off!!!!

Bear




BlueBombersfan said:


> WOW looks like you got buried pretty good!!!


Way too early!!

Bear
 




Roller said:


> Hey Buddy I had no idea you were in that mess but I was wondering where you were. Glad to see everything is ok...Take care...


Thanks Roller!!

Bear
 




DanMcG said:


> Thanks for taking the hit for us Bear, them sort of storms usually track a little higher and dump on us. It's really nice to be off the grid for a bit, but after a day or so it gets old. glad ya got through it. Dan


Thanks Dan!!

You're right---It gets old quick. We had 30" snows here that did a whole lot less damage. Darn thing was just too early!!

My older Sister lived in Rochester for about 18 years, so I know the snow can get deeper & come more often.

Bear




Squirrel said:


> Yay! I kinda thought that might be what was going on. Pictures are great Papa Bear. Glad you survived it. The wood burning stove is just beautiful as is your cabin. Hugs me brutha! Stay warm!


Thank You Dear!!

Bear
 




JustPassingThru said:


> Hey Bear,
> 
> I was wondering where you had been, I thought the storm might have knocked out your power.
> 
> ...


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 5, 2011)

wow Bear those are some pretty impressive pics.  I'm up in Rochester NY (45 min. east of Buffalo).  I was watching that storm and was glad it went south and east of us.  Way too early for that stuff espically with the leaves on the trees still.  The damage looks very bad its gonna take years for the trees to recover.  we had a ice storm in 90 or 91 that took out a ton of trees.  You can still see the damage done to the tree tops once the leaves drop.  With this warm weather we have been having I think I'm in for a long winter.  Lake Erie and Ontario are still warm wich makes for a long winter of lake effect snow until thier surface freezes over.  Glad you survived and were prepared with all the necessities.  heres to winter, which I look forward to every year,  There is nothing  more peaceful, calming and quiet than some fresh snow. I just wish it didn't last for 5 to 6 mos. lol


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Looks like you got more than you share of the white stuff. But on the bright side that food looks fantastic!*

*Glad to have you back, my friend.*

*JC*


----------



## sound1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Glad to hear your OK...We haven't had a dump like that around here for a few years..Yup, country boys know how to make the best out of a bad situation.

I bet your loving that stove about now, Have mine for that very reason.


----------



## racincowboy (Nov 5, 2011)

I love snowy landscape pictures like that. I cant wait until it happens here. I get excited to see a few feet of snow on the ground means I can pull out my snow machine and go for a spin. Means I can burn great smelling wood for heat and cooking on the woodstove. IF I dont want to go out and start the generator. I cheat but I have to have my speed tv. LOL

Great pics Bear I am jealous.

Lance


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Glad to see you back up and running


Thanks scar!

Bear




Venture said:


> Beautiful pics!
> 
> Country boys can survive!
> 
> ...


Thanks Merv!

Hicks hang in there!

Eggs were 5th day breakfast----6th day almost all snow gone.

Bear




shtrdave said:


> 18" that is what we usually get around here, only got about 8" here started around 6:30 am on Saturday.
> 
> No pictures, it is just something I am used to so figured why take pictures, I will be seeing it almost everyday very shortly.
> 
> The snow outside looking out your windows with the fire burning, just gives you a warm toasty feeling.


Thanks Dave!!

Only thing unusual about this one was the fact that it was in October, and most of the leaves are still on the trees.

That's why all the damage.

Bear
 




BlueBombersfan said:


> Nice lookin wood stove Bear!  I like the antler outlet covers too!!!!


Thanks Bomber!!

Mrs Bear is an outdoor life nut----& I love her for it !!!

We got two big whitetail antler chandeliers, Moose Antler, glass top coffee table, Bear towels in one bath, Moose in another, Bear switch covers and antler outlet covers. You name it---She got it!!!!  LOL---Who am I to argue???

Bear
 




oldschoolbbq said:


> Man, too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan!!!

Bear
 




raymo76 said:


> Awesome photo's, I love the cooking setup there.


Thanks!

Were just cooking experiments, but it worked pretty good!

Bear




teeznuts said:


> I feel bad cuz I'm still wearing shorts, t-shirts and flip flops here in cali. glad you're back.


Thanks Teez!!

I was wearing shorts & no shirt 2 days before the storm---raking rocks out of my new back yard.

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Nov 5, 2011)

noone else will do it so i guess i have to,  i think theres some snow on my beach here in the back yard too  i hate it ,   oh by the way it's down to 80 today!

the killer is hunting for it

happy smoking! 







good luck with that snow brother!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 5, 2011)

and i thought 60 today was cold..................good to see ya back up and runnin'!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 5, 2011)

Definitely a Freak Snow Storm!

The rest of the winter will be less stresful

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Precisely why we moved from Northern NY (50 mi above Dan McG) to Fort Worth, Texas - lived in that for 46 years, went through the Blizzards of '63 and '77 (over 15 feet of snow dumped in 24-48 hours), in '77 had my 1 stall garage buried overnight!  I feel your pain, bro' Bear, believe me!  After my back operations I couldn't deal with the snow any more, couldn't even snow-blow, we had to move, it was the best thing we ever did.Glad you're ok!  When you've been born and raised in it you just take it for granted that is the way life is; you spend the spring un-doing winter stuff (storm windows, hay around the foundation, putting air conditioner in, fixing the roof from ice dams, etc.), fall packing up for the next winter (putting storm windows back on, taking out the air conditioner, buying fresh hay bales, re-stringing FrostTex II on the roof and wrapping pipes, etc.) and your two weeks of summer going on a vacation that you take in Fla. or Tx. and wonder, "Gee, isn't it boring here being the same weather all the time?"  LOL!
> 
> These were in the Blizzard of 2004 if i remember, my sister sent them to me from Oswego NY, about halfway between me and Dan McG a little to the west, right in the snowbelt area.


Thanks Pops!!

We often get more snow than this, but never in October.

I always liked those pics---If I was young, it would look like fun!!

I couldn't move from here---Too much family & friends.

Besides that, the Army made me tired of moving---Ft Bragg, Ft Monmouth, Ft Dix, Ft Gordon, Vietnam, Hawaii, & Ft Hood---All in 3 years.

Seemed like that duffel bag strap was wearing a groove into my shoulder!!!

Bear
 




ptcruiserguy said:


> Gee Bear, am sorry to hear about the snow storm and power outages.
> 
> Glad to hear you are okay though.
> 
> ...


Thank You Mike!

Bear




alelover said:


> Glad you survived Bear. Looks like it was tough up there. My sister lives in CT. They got wacked pretty good too. That's one reason I headed south many years ago.


Thanks Scott !!

Other than the damage all over the place, it was mostly a Royal PITA !!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2011)

Davidhef88 said:


> wow Bear those are some pretty impressive pics.  I'm up in Rochester NY (45 min. east of Buffalo).  I was watching that storm and was glad it went south and east of us.  Way too early for that stuff espically with the leaves on the trees still.  The damage looks very bad its gonna take years for the trees to recover.  we had a ice storm in 90 or 91 that took out a ton of trees.  You can still see the damage done to the tree tops once the leaves drop.  With this warm weather we have been having I think I'm in for a long winter.  Lake Erie and Ontario are still warm wich makes for a long winter of lake effect snow until thier surface freezes over.  Glad you survived and were prepared with all the necessities.  heres to winter, which I look forward to every year,  There is nothing  more peaceful, calming and quiet than some fresh snow. I just wish it didn't last for 5 to 6 mos. lol


Thanks David !!

My older Sister, and her husband lived in Rochester for about 18 years, and raised 4 kids there.

Snow got old to her. They moved to NC. Both of her daughters moved to NC. 

One of her Sons moved to Mass, and one of them stayed in Rochester.

Bear
 




JC1947 said:


> *Looks like you got more than you share of the white stuff. But on the bright side that food looks fantastic!*
> 
> *Glad to have you back, my friend.*
> 
> *JC*


Thanks JC!

Bear
 




Sound1 said:


> Glad to hear your OK...We haven't had a dump like that around here for a few years..Yup, country boys know how to make the best out of a bad situation.
> 
> I bet your loving that stove about now, Have mine for that very reason.


Thanks Sound !!

That stove is bigger than we needed, but it sure does come in handy!

Bear
 




Racincowboy said:


> I love snowy landscape pictures like that. I cant wait until it happens here. I get excited to see a few feet of snow on the ground means I can pull out my snow machine and go for a spin. Means I can burn great smelling wood for heat and cooking on the woodstove. IF I dont want to go out and start the generator. I cheat but I have to have my speed tv. LOL
> 
> Great pics Bear I am jealous.
> 
> Lance


Thanks Lance!

I don't mind snow so much, unless it's too early, like this one was.

Bear


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 6, 2011)

Ya'll thought I was kiddin', ...last night I clicked on page 2 and there are Pops blizzard pics, caught me by surprise, 'puter slowed way down, locked up and then shut off, when I rebooted up came the black screen and I chose to restart at the last know safe configuration, ...that ain't all, about 20 minutes later we lost power, ...somehow those electronic images went back through the lines and threw a breaker.

HEH, HEH, we _don't_ do winter here.

Gene


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2011)

*You guys aren't gonna believe this!!!!*

Just when we thought all the damage was known, my Son went out to the woods.

He finally got caught up with cleaning up the mess, so he was going to take his bow up in the tree that has his tree stand in, and wait for the 8 pointer he's been seeing.

He found out the tree with the 2' plus trunk that he had his stand chained in had come down.

It didn't ruin his stand, but he can't get it off, because the connectors are on the down side of the fallen tree.

He's going to have to chainsaw it above & below the tree-stand, so he can roll that section over, and free his stand.

LOL-----What next?!?!------At least he wasn't in it at the time!!!

Bear


----------



## sound1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Noticed the fan by that nice stove. Our power goes out all the time and we found an "ecofan" that runs off the heat of the stove. Works great getting that heat around the house. Cabela's sells a smaller version but larger ones can be found by searching for "heat powered fan" on the web.

Advise your son to take his bow out with the chainsaw to rescue his tree stand...ya just know that big buck will be around laughing at him..


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2011)

miamirick said:


> noone else will do it so i guess i have to,  i think theres some snow on my beach here in the back yard too  i hate it ,   oh by the way it's down to 80 today!
> 
> the killer is hunting for it
> 
> ...


LOL---That snow you got will never melt !!!

Killer looks like she's looking for that huge lizard!!!

The highs here have been around 60˚ just about every day since the storm.

Most of the leaves are still in the trees!!!

Bear




chefrob said:


> and i thought 60 today was cold..................good to see ya back up and runnin'!


Thanks Rob!!

Bear




TJohnson said:


> Definitely a Freak Snow Storm!
> 
> The rest of the winter will be less stresful
> 
> TJ


Yup-----and I hope you're right !!

We'll be OK once the leaves are down.

Thanks Todd,

Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 7, 2011)

Bear i am back from Vegas to hear that you been under snow. wow i am glad you are OK.and the family too

now i know how moses crossed the red sea . it was in the winter


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Ya'll thought I was kiddin', ...last night I clicked on page 2 and there are Pops blizzard pics, caught me by surprise, 'puter slowed way down, locked up and then shut off, when I rebooted up came the black screen and I chose to restart at the last know safe configuration, ...that ain't all, about 20 minutes later we lost power, ...somehow those electronic images went back through the lines and threw a breaker.
> 
> HEH, HEH, we _don't_ do winter here.
> 
> Gene


We are sorry for messing up your  warm weather set-up, Gene.

Maybe you should look into getting a "Snow Filter" for your Computer???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear




Sound1 said:


> Noticed the fan by that nice stove. Our power goes out all the time and we found an "ecofan" that runs off the heat of the stove. Works great getting that heat around the house. Cabela's sells a smaller version but larger ones can be found by searching for "heat powered fan" on the web.
> 
> Advise your son to take his bow out with the chainsaw to rescue his tree stand...ya just know that big buck will be around laughing at him..


Thanks Sound!!!

Our Son got us a really good one of those ecofan things.

It works good, but then we got a new kitty, and it was very attractive to him, so we put it away.

We don't want Smokey to jump up on the stove, when the surface temp is between 200˚ and 800˚.

That is one of the reasons I have the top jammed full of water pots, so there isn't much room for him to land up there.

We had a Kitty years ago who jumped up on our old stove, when it was over 500˚.

He froze for a second, before he jumped off. 

Then for weeks, we had to shred paper for his litter box, because the kitty litter would get stuck in the blisters he had on all 4 feet.

It was so sad---I don't want that to happen to my new "Little Buddy".

And I know exactly what you mean about Bucks knowing when you aren't prepared.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Bear i am back from Vegas to hear that you been under snow. wow i am glad you are OK.and the family too
> 
> now i know how moses crossed the red sea . it was in the winter


Thank You Ahron!!!

That does remind of the parting of the sea!!

Heard you had a meeting with a Great Guy!!! That must have been Awesome for both of you!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hope you don't mind:

Thought I would bump this, because today is the 2nd Anniversary of the Freak Blizzard we had here that produced 18" of snow, took down a lot of trees, and knocked out our electric for 6 days!!!

We had Frost this morning, but that's it so far.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## scootermagoo (Oct 29, 2013)

LOL, I looked at this and thought, "Where the hell is this?!".  Then I looked at the date of the original post.  My wife and I were out that way when this happened.  We stayed by her sister located in Glen Gardener, NJ.  We went into NYC to be all touristy prior to the storm hitting.  We left the city just in time.  I think we caught the last bus out of there otherwise we would have been stranded for a few days.  It was the earliest snowfall in NYC in decades.........like, a lot of decades.  It was a hell of a ride back to NJ.  Cars in the ditches EVERYWHERE!.  Absolutely white knuckle for the bus driver I'm sure.  I was a little concerned about the bus making it back to the bus station.  The in-laws lost power.  Fortunately, he has a back up generator.  What an unreal experience.

Hey, just because I'm from Wisconsin doesn't mean I like snow.  Actually, the older I get, the less I can tolerate it.............I'm frickin' moving...........to California's central coast.  At least, that is the plan, who knows.

Here are a few pictures:













IMG-20111029-00165.jpg



__ scootermagoo
__ Oct 29, 2013


















IMG-20111029-00166.jpg



__ scootermagoo
__ Oct 29, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2013)

ScooterMagoo said:


> LOL, I looked at this and thought, "Where the hell is this?!".  Then I looked at the date of the original post.  My wife and I were out that way when this happened.  We stayed by her sister located in Glen Gardener, NJ.  We went into NYC to be all touristy prior to the storm hitting.  We left the city just in time.  I think we caught the last bus out of there otherwise we would have been stranded for a few days.  It was the earliest snowfall in NYC in decades.........like, a lot of decades.  It was a hell of a ride back to NJ.  Cars in the ditches EVERYWHERE!.  Absolutely white knuckle for the bus driver I'm sure.  I was a little concerned about the bus making it back to the bus station.  The in-laws lost power.  Fortunately, he has a back up generator.  What an unreal experience.
> 
> Hey, just because I'm from Wisconsin doesn't mean I like snow.  Actually, the older I get, the less I can tolerate it.............I'm frickin' moving...........to California's central coast.  At least, that is the plan, who knows.


Thanks Scott !!!

Yup---That was a nasty week here. I'm surrounded by woods here, and it sounded like a War Zone all day & night with all the trees & limbs coming down from the weight of the wet snow sticking to the leaves. It just aint supposed to snow that much before the leaves have fallen!!!

Good Luck on your plan!!

Bear


----------

